# Vaping research article



## fbb1964 (6/4/21)

VAPING RESEARCH: Another #vaping study that once again demonstrates the complete lack of consideration for the potential of harm reduction over abstinence and a fundamental ignorance of the products their subjects are using vs. available alternatives. 
What about open systems and lowering nicotine strength to quit (if that is what the vaper wants)?

And then there's this: "There is an urgent need for development of interventions to help individuals quit vaping, regardless of their cigarette smoking status."

Article: https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2021-04/muos-mua040121.php

Link to actual paper: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2778146

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

